# Rename “rat king” subforum to “sisterwood”



## CatParty (Feb 4, 2018)

it’ll be hilarious


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

Works for me.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 4, 2018)

Actually why not?


----------



## keksz (Feb 4, 2018)

I think Rat King is much more meaningful and representative of what that community is like - and isn't Sisterwood a TLL-only inside joke that some people might miss? 

TBH I don't care either way, just think it sounds like a better idea than it actually is because it's topical. It won't be topical at some point though,while the idea of Rat King is timeless.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

"Rat king" itself is a fairly obscure reference.


----------



## keksz (Feb 4, 2018)

Fairly, but it's solved by 2 seconds of Google search, which is how I learned about it. I bet half of KF users don't know about Sisterwood but I guess the name itself is more self-explanatory.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 4, 2018)

keksz said:


> Fairly, but it's solved by 2 seconds of Google search, which is how I learned about it. I bet half of KF users don't know about Sisterwood but I guess the name itself is more self-explanatory.



Yes but when you google “sisterwood” we can end up top result


----------



## keksz (Feb 4, 2018)

Hopefully googling for Sisterwood should direct people to the TLL thread, not a random directory page on the forums?

It may sound hard to believe since I keep defending the other side but I really can't care less what the name of the subforum is. I'm just trying to raise that the current name is pretty damn fitting.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 5, 2018)

Sisterwood.

>wood


----------



## Null (Feb 5, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Sisterwood.
> 
> >wood


Intentional.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm personally fine with either, though if we want to make the trans lifeline thread be the top google result for it or sister wood, getting more people to search it and be exposed to the insanity is a better way to go in theory


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 5, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Sisterwood.
> 
> >wood


You missed E3 a few years, according to Archer girl(and maybe the late lady wrestler Chyna) girls can get clitboners and jean-bulges too





I like that the Rat King forum subtitle hasn't changed and still explains Rat Kings, gives the site a living, breathing feel to it that most forums don't have(because admins are usually lazy cunts that never change little things)


----------



## Shiversblood (Feb 5, 2018)

The sisterwood joke has gone over my head.

Ranking. I always thought that was a teenage mutant ninja turtle reference, because there was a rat king on that show.


----------



## Positron (Feb 5, 2018)

keksz said:


> I think Rat King is much more meaningful and representative of what that community is like - and isn't Sisterwood a TLL-only inside joke that some people might miss?


People may miss the TLL reference but the pun inherent in the word is still apt and funny.
One thing that Rat Kings conveys that Sisterwood doesn't is their mutual entanglement.


----------

